# Any clubs in the Central Oregon area?



## cjb (Jan 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if there are any pack goat clubs around
Redmond/Bend/Madras?

I'm new to all of this and have had my goats for about 6 months. I want to
start training them to pack. I have two two year old wethers and a 6 month
old.

I've got lots to learn. Grew up around animals, but we never had goats. I
love 'em!

Candi


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

The Cascade Packgoat Club is Oregon - Carolyn Eddy would be a good contact - [email protected]

The Evergreen Packgoat Club is more north in Washington - Donna & Steve Semasko would be a good contact - [email protected]

And don't forget NAPgA - North American Packgoat Association! - www.NAPgA.org- Loads of good packgoat information on the web site and newsletters. With members from all over!

I'm a member of all three! Can't have too much packgoat fun! They all do different hikes, seminars, etc.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

We have members in Central Oregon. Our e-list is at yahoo, join Cascade Packgoat Club, you need not be a club member to join the list.

Our next events coming up are the NWODGA Goat Conference, where we will have harness, packgoat and youth classes offered. It's the end of Feb, google NWODGA for schedule and directions.

We will also be holding a harness goat clinic on March 8th in Estacada, OR.


----------

